# Design School



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all,

What is this Design School about? Where we are taught how to design? If you don't mind, give me an introduction. :grin:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Design Team,

To give you a better idea of what this is about, Dorts contacted me yesterday evening with this question, and after further discussion I instructed him to make a post here. He is looking to learn design, and I figured instead of dropping my idealistic view of what design is, I'd let all of you go at it and get a nice spectrum of what everyone here does. Hopefully we can get our fine penguin friend here pointed in the right direction.

Dorts, we would all benefit from a description of the kind of things you want to produce, or maybe a few examples of things that you would like your work reflect.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks v-six,

I would like to create work which would convey feelings and moods. After a hard day at school, maybe a nice little picture will brighten my day. :grin:
Maybe some photo retouching and manipulation too. :smile: 
In the future, if I have time, learning some web design would also be good.

Of course, learning the core of design, the exact meaning of design would be most important. :wink:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

for retouching and photmanipultion a tool such as photoshop is a must.

i express my feelings in pictures i take over the days or weekends and then modify them to my liking as desktop wallpapers (ill post some tonight maybe)
i was a grafitti artist(everything legal of course... thats why i stopped ) and much of my feelings and free art design come from the days back then.

art is all about personal feelings and preferences, you just have to develop a style where to start where to end and it will come to you once you pickup something like photoshop and start messing around.

web design is not complicated, you can design templates with photoshop with a structured layout or something totaly out of the world. its all imagination from your own


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

whatever design work you get into you'll need to know your tools well. so the software you use, get to know it by doing tutorials and reading what you can. you can post some questions here, people on the design team might know of places to get that material or even answer the some questions directly.

i work in 3d and seldom would anyone in 3d use only 1 software package. but once you get into them, you can get good results quick enough. my avatar is an example of something simple and these 2 images.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Dorts. I do a lot of photo retouching and restoration of old photos. Like the others said, good software is a must. I prefer Corel Paintshop Pro, currently using version xi. 
There is a lot of satisfaction in touch up, red eye removal, soft focus backgrounds to enhance the subjects etc.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. :smile: I do have photoshop and I do use it sometimes. So where do I start? :grin:

Btw, you all have nice sigs. :wink:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

this post has some links to tutorials on ps. and here are more advanced ones.


----------

